# Gemischte Fischplatte



## Anderson (30. Juli 2003)

Hallo liebe Lafers ,Bios,Witzigmänner und Boccuses! 
Wir hatten gestern einen Bekannten bei uns zu Gast.Er ist begeisterter Süsswasserangler.Um Ihn mit dem Norgevirus zu infizieren, zeigten wir ihm Ausschnitte auf Video unseres letzten Norgeaufentahltes auf Hitra.Vorweg zauberte meine Frau ein fantastisches Essen.
Es bestand aus mehlierten Dorschfilets,panierten Seelachsfilets,dann was sehr lecker war,Pollackfilets gewältzt in einer Mischung aus Mehl und Curry.Einfach traumhaft vom Geschmack.Als Vierte und letzte Variante gab es aus dem Backofen Lumbfilets die mit einer Schicht Blattspinat,Knoblauch und Zwiebelwürfel plus einer Mischung aus Sahne und Sauce Hollandaise überbacken wurde.Ideal ,hat der Lumb doch eher ein trockenes Fleisch.
Dazu wurde als Beilagen kleine Bandnudeln(Tagliatelle) Baguettebrot,Tomatensauce ,dann eine Art Hummersauce und noch Shrimps mit gebratenen Zwiebeln und Speckwürfel gereicht.
Wir waren hin und weg ,so lecker war das Ganze.Getrunken haben wir Rose vom Aldi ,MezzoMix und Reissdorff Kölsch.Mein Kumpel und ich waren danach fix und foxi.Kamen heute morgen trotzdem beide pünklich zur Arbeit.
Ich glaube jetzt ist er dem nächsten Norgeurlaub ein Stück näher gerückt.
So hab jetzt wieder Hunger bekommen ,werde mir mal ein Brot machen.

Tschöö und guten Hunger
Anderson


----------



## chippog (1. August 2003)

wenn du so auf "fisch an curry" stehst, solltest du umbedingt mal deine filets zirka eine halbe stunde in mit curry oder kashmir marsala gespitztem joghurt naturell einlegen, abtropfen lassen, mehlieren oder panieren, und sanft bis zur goldbräune mit dem fett deiner wahl und hitze versehen. ob warm oder kalt, ick fress imma allt!

lumb, trocken??? ist mir noch nicht untergekommen! schellfisch ja, aber lumb, fest ja, von mir aus auch herzhaft, aber trocken, nä, wie macht ihr datt? schmeckt übrigens recht deutlich nach hummer, kein wunder, der frisst ja auch sowas! lumb bis zirka fünf bis sieben kilo wie fisch behandeln, will meinen nicht nur schnell einfrieren (platte pakete!!!!!!!!!), sondern auch schnell auftauen, in warmem wasser, einen esslöffel salz pro liter wasser (vorsicht beim salzen; ich salze gar nicht mehr danach, brauche aber auch sehr wenig salz in meinem essen). grösseren lumb ehr wie fleisch behandeln, langsam im kühlschrank auftauen und ausser säubern weder salzen noch säuern! falls noch unsicherheiten auftauchen, einfach, zum beispiel wie oben oder wie grillgut marienieren und dann scharf anbraten und vorsichtig und lange garen. trocken habe ich das so nie hingekriegt. chippog


----------



## Rotauge (1. August 2003)

Mmhhmmmm, lecker?

Wo wohnst du? :q


----------



## tommy.1970 (17. September 2003)

hi Anderson

wieder ein toller anreitz, manman habt ihr ein glück über solche recorcen(?) zu verfügen,sabber, das koch ich denn mal nach wenn ich die zutaten auf land gelegt hab.
trotzdem danke 
der drucker läuft schon 


tommy


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2003)

Wenn Fisch zu trocken ist, liegt das nach meiner Erfahrung meist daran, dass er zu zu lange gegart wurde.
Konnte ich zum Beispiel beim letztjährigen Treffen am Edersee an Hand eines gegrilten Hechtes gut beweisen. 
Die Jungs waren mehr als überrascht, wie saftig Hecht sein kann.


----------



## buddha (17. September 2003)

Hallo Andersons, hallo Boardies.
Also ich muß sagen, das Mahl was Andersons Frau da gezaubert hat, war wirklich spitze!! Ich habe lange nicht so guten Fisch gegessen. Übrigens, ich bin der Kumpel der da so schön langsam an das "jute alte Salzwasser"#h heran geführt wird. Und, ich muß sagen, die Andersons kommen ihrem Ziel schon beachtlich nah    !!! 
Ich durfte ja in der Zwischenzeit nochmals die Kochkünste der Andersons bewundern. Es gab Baccalao (ich hoffe das ist so richtig geschrieben), ein Eintopf mit drei verschiedenen Sorten Fisch, Kartoffeln, schwarzen Oliven, Paprika u.s.w.. (Ich darf nicht zuviel verraten, denn ich denke das möchte Anderson lieber selber tun) Wirklich Klasse!!! Ich muß zugeben, das Ziel ist erreicht #r !!! Aber bitte, sagt das nicht den zweien, ich möchte diese Gaumenfreuden noch etwas geniessen dürfen  !!

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Gruß an die Andersons und an alle Boardies,

Buddha :g


----------



## tommy.1970 (17. September 2003)

hi Buddha 

solche freunde zu haben iss doch einfach nur klasse odda.

tommy


----------

